# Thrift-Store Find John Deere 2E Leaf Blower



## mechanizm (Dec 21, 2013)

i found this at a local thrift-store for five bucks. it has good compression. i think it'l run!


----------



## zogger (Dec 22, 2013)

Five bucks, whut the heck! Any markings on it to see who really made it?


----------



## wickedsprint (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks kinda like an Echo PB210 which is very highly regarded.


----------



## mechanizm (Jan 7, 2014)

no markings on it whatsoever.... good call on the PB210. haven't had time to get it running but i'm sure that it will run.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 7, 2014)

Good job. I got a Weedeater FL1500LE for free about a year ago. I cleaned it up and got her running and used the heck out of it last summer. Your find is a much sweeter find. That is a Pro model.


----------

